# Just somthing i wanted to share



## Crash (Mar 9, 2019)

Money

When I had money, money, O!
I knew no joy till I went poor;
For many a false man as a friend
Came knocking all day at my door.
Then felt I like a child that holds
A trumpet that he must not blow
Because a man is dead; I dared
Not speak to let this false world know.
Much have I thought of life, and seen
How poor men’s hearts are ever light;
And how their wives do hum like bees
About their work from morn till night.
So, when I hear these poor ones laugh,
And see the rich ones coldly frown—
Poor men, think I, need not go up
So much as rich men should come down.
When I had money, money, O!
My many friends proved all untrue;
But now I have no money, O!
My friends are real, though very few.
by William Henry Davies
^^^^AKA The Hobo Poet was a vagabond and lost part of his leg hopping trains. His poems are amazing and tell of a simple life, figured if any one would understand and feel his poetry it would be my stp fam


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Mar 9, 2019)

i love this! i love reading real things so hard to find... i will be looking him up for sure.


----------



## Crash (Mar 9, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> i love this! i love reading real things so hard to find... i will be looking him up for sure.


I actually JUST found out about him reading about trains on wikipedia lol. Everything ive read has been amazing

https://www.poemhunter.com/william-henry-davies/poems/


----------

